
Started.in Atlanta - smedawar
http://atlanta.started.in/
======
j-hernandez
Signing up for this as well. Really great to see all the hard work and talent
coming out of Atlanta. Shout out to fellow Atlanta devs

~~~
smedawar
Thanks for the support!

------
wil421
Awesome. Fellow Atlanta native I think this is really great, I hope you can
start a trend here. I would love to be able to see all the start ups in my
city.

~~~
smedawar
We hope so too! Thanks for the support!

------
roberjo
This should link directly to
[http://atlantatechvillage.com/](http://atlantatechvillage.com/).

Edit: Perhaps it should at least include the companies listed there for
starters. =D

~~~
rubyrescue
related - what's up with atlanta tech village during that building remodel? i
drive by there all the time and it looks uninhabitable.

~~~
mhluongo
Lol. I work there. They are, in fact, going floor by floor. The finished
floors are really nice. We've moved floors twice since I started in August,
but are finally settled in in a corner office, and it's great. The first floor
is about done now, and I believe the Octane will be opening soon.

~~~
wcbeard10
Surprised any work can get done around there without a nearby Octane

~~~
mhluongo
Yeah you know it's a problem for me :P

------
swillis16
A mention of [http://www.hypepotamus.com/](http://www.hypepotamus.com/) might
be useful.

~~~
jisaacks
Maybe [http://www.atdc.org/](http://www.atdc.org/) also?

~~~
smedawar
Thank you for the tips! We're always looking for more resources with which to
partner.

------
eranation
It would be nice to add a link to a crunchbase profile and add a startup I
know in a more WIKI way... you need all startups in Atlanta to be aware of
this page... there are quite a few, so you should make it as easy as possible
to add a startup even if you don't work there. Let the WIKI gnomes do the work
:)

~~~
smedawar
Thanks for the feedback eranation! Our goal is to be less of a repository and
more of a showcase, where startups are featured once a week. We find that
lists of startups are rarely sifted through. Learning about one startup a week
allows for a deeper knowledge of the startups in each community.

I kept a note of your feedback though and we'll keep an eye on other users
feedback as well. We're a startup too and love hearing what everyone has to
say. If I see a trend towards what you're asking, we may just implement a more
WIKI approach.

------
nburger
Congratulations on the launch! Also an Atlanta native and signed up!

~~~
smedawar
Thanks! Spread the startup news!

------
josephjrobison
Quick suggestion - for both semantics and SEO best practices, make the cities
a subfolder instead of subdomain

Did you consider started.in/atlanta?

~~~
smedawar
I'm completely with you! This change is at the top of our list.

Thank you for taking the time to send that note!

------
matthewmcg
I like the tags for region. Will you also allow tagging for
university/accelerator affiliation?

~~~
smedawar
Definitely! We're in the process of partnering with accelerators and
incubators across the country. For some, we'll include a tag, and others,
we'll create a sub-site. If you have any accelerators or incubators you'd like
us to partner with, please reach out via our contact form or twitter.

------
rco8786
As an Atlanta native who might want to end up back there someday, this is
great to see!

~~~
smedawar
Great city! Great startup community! The support has been amazing. :)

------
apinstein
Just submitted -- fyi you have a bug in the form, if there's an error, it
isn't displayed (Safari 7 anyway). I had to look at the XHR's in the console
to see what error was being returned from the server :)

~~~
smedawar
Very sorry about that. I'll take a look at our error log and see if we can
fix.

Was it the contact or the application form?

------
samelawrence
ATL, hold it down.

~~~
smedawar
All day, every day.

------
nachiketkumar
Signed up! Great to see all the opportunities here for startups- encouraging
for folks like me who want to stay on here.

